# making oil



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

I answered in your other thread


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure what kind of dipstick you have but make sure you take it out, wipe it, and then check. Some engines will form a vacuum on the dip stick causing the oils to read a higher level


----------



## bill hockensmith (Feb 8, 2019)

Gervais said:


> Not sure what kind of dipstick you have but make sure you take it out, wipe it, and then check. Some engines will form a vacuum on the dip stick causing the oils to read a higher level


I did wipe it and checked it twice still too high


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

How old is the motor? Does the oil smell like gas? Did you do alot of idling?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I answered in your other thread


Where is the other thread. I would like to read your answer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

@CPurvis 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-wont-start-after-running.61220/
Here ya go! Thread right below this one.


----------



## bill hockensmith (Feb 8, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> How old is the motor? Does the oil smell like gas? Did you do alot of idling?


The motor is a 2002, runs great other than the problem with not idling. So no I don't idle a lot, but I will be wanting to in the spring as the wife likes to jug a lot.
It does have a faint smell of gas. When I bought the boat the guy told me about this and I figured it would be an easy fix but it seems like it's not a common problem.
I researched it and some say it's the diaphragm on the fuel pump,(like it was on my lawn mower when I used ethanol gas). 
Would really like to get these 2 problems solved with out spending a thousand dollars. My mechanic hadn't never heard of making oil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

bill hockensmith said:


> The motor is a 2002, runs great other than the problem with not idling. So no I don't idle a lot, but I will be wanting to in the spring as the wife likes to jug a lot.
> It does have a faint smell of gas. When I bought the boat the guy told me about this and I figured it would be an easy fix but it seems like it's not a common problem.
> I researched it and some say it's the diaphragm on the fuel pump,(like it was on my lawn mower when I used ethanol gas).
> Would really like to get these 2 problems solved with out spending a thousand dollars. My mechanic hadn't never heard of making oil.


Find a new mechanic! This is a very common problem with the 4strokes be it a bad lift pump diaphram or improperly seated rings! Either way, if he is a marine tech. then he would know about “making oil”!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Find a new mechanic! This is a very common problem with the 4strokes be it a bad lift pump diaphram or improperly seated rings! Either way, if he is a marine tech. then he would know about “making oil”!


No doubt! What mechanic has never heard of "making oil"? He should get a new one. ( Mechanic not engine)


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Agreed! Any marine mechanic that is not familiar with 4S making oil is not anyone you want to deal with. Run away fast!!!


----------



## bill hockensmith (Feb 8, 2019)

thanks guys, you said bad lift pump, is that the fuel pump?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes! Not gauranteed to be the problem though. With age it is a good idea to replace it but when a motor is making oil I will always do a cylinder leakdown test before proceeding or buying parts!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

make sure you're propped right to get max rpm's and run it like ya mean it. low rpm's on 4 strokes seem to cause fuel to get past the rings into the oil. or get a 2 stroke. see my avatar


----------



## bill hockensmith (Feb 8, 2019)

thanks again guys for the advice.


----------



## bill hockensmith (Feb 8, 2019)

just to let everyone know. I changed the fuel pump and no more gas in the oil and the boat idles good. Seems like that solved both problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> What fuel lift pump does it have? If it’s a cam driven diaphram pump thenit could be leaking into the crank case. Otherwise probably improper break in resulting in washed rings that never seated! Do a shock treat with yamaha ring free and run the hell out of it then change oil and spark plugs! By run the hell out of it, I meen allow to warm up and then WFO for as long as you can. Is it reaching maximum rpms?


Good deal!


----------

